# Replacement Kangertech EMOW battery?



## RobbedZombie (28/9/14)

Hi there. I dropped my Kangertech EMOW and it hit pretty hard. Now the battery inside is loose (I can feel it moving around) and the button has shifted. To be honest I don't trust this battery anymore and I was wondering if I can only replace the battery instead of buying a whole new kit. Anybody know if I can and where I'd be able to get one?

Thanks


----------



## Silver (28/9/14)

Welcome to the forum @RobbedZombie

I have moved this thread to the "Who has stock" thread for you - so that retailers are able to reply.
Hopefully you will get a response here

Good luck

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (28/9/14)

Sorry to hear this @RobbedZombie it's always sad when good gear gets hurt. Replacing it may be a good idea, you don't necessarily have to replace it with the same battery though, if you can't find the emow battery the Vision Spinner II will make an excellent replacement. Hope you manage soon

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RobbedZombie (28/9/14)

Cool, thanks.


----------



## RobbedZombie (28/9/14)

@BumbleBee. Thanks for the advice. I was wondering about getting a different brand of battery would matter.


----------



## RobbedZombie (2/10/14)

@BumbleBee. Took your advice and got a vision spinner II. Works perfectly! Thanks!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (2/10/14)

RobbedZombie said:


> @BumbleBee. Took your advice and got a vision spinner II. Works perfectly! Thanks!


Awesome 


and I got my new EMOW today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (2/10/14)

The EMOW actually looks nice on Spinners.


----------

